# New cold smoker



## pne123 (Mar 11, 2008)

So I was bored. Have a little chief that I picked up so I turned it into a cold smoker. I wanted to try some smoked cheese. Put some good aged chedder, gouda and gruyere. SMoked it for an hour w/ apple. I think I ran out of smoke at some point so it may have been less smoke. My great design never got warmer than ambient temp which is a fridged 50deg tonite. Both boxes are bottomless with a hole cut in the top so the diaper wipe box fills and cools then raises to the bud box. I have a patent in the works.

Here is pre-smoke and during smoke. Did not take a post smoke pic cuz, well, it looked pretty much the same


----------



## pne123 (Mar 11, 2008)

first picture


----------



## pne123 (Mar 11, 2008)

second picture


----------



## desertlites (Mar 11, 2008)

cool,a patent on your design-hope all goes well.


----------



## kookie (Mar 11, 2008)

So how did it taste?..........unique design with the boxes......


----------



## pne123 (Mar 11, 2008)

I will try it when i get home tonite.  I did take one bite but it  was still fresh and needed to rest first.


----------

